# What's your favorite product in the year 2019? Vaporesso Christmas [GIVEAWAY]



## Vaporesso (16/12/19)

Hi Vaporesso fans,

Christmas is coming! And Vaporesso would like to take this chance to thank you all for the support over the whole year.
In the year 2019, Vaporesso did bring out a lot of products in different styles

*Box mod*: Built-in battery Luxe Nano kit and Target Mini 2 kit; 
Dual battery Gen kit and single battery Swag II kit
*Vape pen*: Sky Solo/Plus kit, the VM family -- VM 18 Stick and VM Solo 22
*Pod system*: Vaporesso CLICK, the PodStick, the Degree
*Pod Mod*: The coming Target PM 80
You can know all the details here

And not only us, but all the other brands have also brought out good products. So what's your favorite product of the year 2019? *Comment below to let us know the brand, the product name, and the reason
*
We will select *3 winners* to win the very special Christmas gift box from Vaporesso.
What's inside? Check below:

You can also enter Vaporesso Instagram for more entries. The winners will be announced at Dec 23rd

Thanks again and Merry Christmas.
Vaporesso Marketing Team

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hazard (16/12/19)

Hi. 

I have really liked the Vaporesso Luxe. 
The Luxe Nano is also awesome. I have the Luxe and a mate has the nano. And I must say I like the size of the Luxe Nano as it is a little more pocketable. And can support the power I need for my style vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Largo (16/12/19)

Already I have two Vaporesso Swag mods.
But when I saw the new Swag II, it became my crazy dream!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spongebob (16/12/19)

Best buy ever was my smoant pasito pod kit, one of the best and even better because of the rba option 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/19)

Dvarw DL RTA - Easy bottom fill, decent 6ml capacity with glass tank and amazing flavour!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP (16/12/19)

The most innovative and game changing product for me in 2019 has to be the Vaporesso Gen VW mod. 
Having bought my first Vaporesso Gen I was so impressed that I quickly sold off all my other Regulated Mods replacing them with 3 Vaporesso Gen Mods..

For me this mod gets the perfect 10 for form factor, looks, performance and battery life. 

My next Vape purchase will definetly be the green Gen to add to my growing collection. 






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## GerrieP (17/12/19)

2019 Saw some big brands comming through with strides. My Vaporesso Gen takes this one to win the gold for me for 2019. The light weight feel, soft touch and immence

control makes this a all day, every day mod. Keep up the good work. And thanks for everything that u guys are doing for our vape community. "not intended to blow smoke up your a%#..."

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Wobbelzzzz (17/12/19)

It has to be the Vaporesso Gen Mod. Absolutely amazing in all aspects!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## dunskoy (17/12/19)

In 2019, many good products were released. But for me, my favorite is the Vapefly Brunhilde MTL RTA. This RTA is easy to use. The uniqueness of the design. Gives great flavor and overall super-duper! Brunhilde delight me this year and I am sure that Brunhilde will accompany me in 2020 too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (17/12/19)

The best product to come out this year is most likely the vaporesso gen mod, I haven't seen something this popular since the drag by voopoo back in the day (around 3 years back) but since this new pod mod phase I'm very eager to try out the one by vaporesso, I don't really go anywhere without my armour pro and Gata in MTL mode. It's my everyday go to setup.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Asterix (17/12/19)

Hmm. Will have to be my Siam drip tips. Really the only new hardware I bought this year. They’re sitting on top of a 2018 JKM and a 2017 Zeus single, powered by two Mirages. (Wow, slow year... will have to up my game in 2020!).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (18/12/19)

The Vaporesso Gen mod and squid industries squid industries peacemaker rta are my favorites this year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## einad5 (18/12/19)

I would say the QP Designs Gata, I love the versatility of this little atomizer

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (18/12/19)

My best buy was Tanjana from allwaysyesbrides.com. She's as hot like a Recurve dual, wet as Cotton bacon v2, slim as a Voopoo Vinci and hits hard as Samsung 25r's

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (18/12/19)

Geekvape Aegis Boost. Compact, snug in hand, lightweight, airflow control. All the proofs (water, dust, shock). Good capacity juice and battery. Looks great too. Super taste from the mesh coils. Cannot wait for the RDTA pod. Best of all - wife loves it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KarlDP (18/12/19)

Yup. Has to be my Geekvape Aegis Boost Pod mod. Love it. Its simply the best pod mod of all that has come before. I agree and cannot add anything further than what Andre has said above. Cannot wait for the RDTA pod to come to SA.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ShamZ (18/12/19)

I'd say my favourite purchases of the year have been disposable tanks, made life a helluva lot easier when lazy to rewick/rebuild the tanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (18/12/19)

The best product to come out this year_ is _the Vaporesso Gen mod, Enough so that I have the red and blue already , the GEN 220w is an amazing stylish and practical mod that feels good , looks good and performs like a dream. Vaporesso Gen took South Africa by storm and it is a success since it launch at VAPECON '19 . The original Revenger was my best buy ,but it traded places with the Gen immediately ! Well done Vapresso!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vaporesso (19/12/19)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> The most innovative and game changing product for me in 2019 has to be the Vaporesso Gen VW mod.
> Having bought my first Vaporesso Gen I was so impressed that I quickly sold off all my other Regulated Mods replacing them with 3 Vaporesso Gen Mods..
> 
> For me this mod gets the perfect 10 for form factor, looks, performance and battery life.
> ...


That's amazing

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## La_Navidad (20/12/19)

My fav of 2019 is *MVP5* Ajax Kit from *Innokin*, cause it has plenty of cool add-ons like flashlight, compass (haha, I'm not sure I really need it) and it can be used as a powerbank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/12/19)

Bought very little new this year but the one thing I did get was the Vaporesso Gen and I am very happy with it
Super product!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alpharius40k (20/12/19)

I like everything that can be powered by single 18650, especially when it is a pod or aio. So my favorite would be Voopoo Vinci X.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Golden Milestone (20/12/19)

I still love my Vaporesso Aurora Play. It is small and stylish, a bit heavy but very handy, I can take it everywhere I go. And I think everyone knows the main reason people like Aurora Play - that's zippo-style is awesome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RagnarLodbrok (21/12/19)

Geekvape Aegis Boost for being very innovative.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JaroslavSekac (21/12/19)

In my opinion the fav of the year 2019 is Vaporesso Swag II. Very cool and tiny kit. Maybe it is fav for me, because I want to swap my old Pico for it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Safz_b (21/12/19)

Vaporesso Gen 

Why not?!
Its looks good, super lightweight and those colors just keep getting better i have yet to try it though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Supriyono (22/12/19)

Brand : Smoant
Product Name : Pasito
Reason : i like the design, good battery capacity, USB type C, and support RBA, so i can build my own coil.


----------



## Vaporesso (23/12/19)

Winners announcement！

Thank you so much for all your participation. All your information is very useful to us and also glad to hear that so many of you love our Vaporesso products too. Congratulations to the 3 lucky winners to win the Christmas Gift Box. Please contact us within 24hours with your delivery information.

@dunskoy @KarlDP @ARYANTO 

We hope all of you Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## CashKat88 (23/12/19)

Vaporesso said:


> Winners announcement！
> 
> Thank you so much for all your participation. All your information is very useful to us and also glad to hear that so many of you love our Vaporesso products too. Congratulations to the 3 lucky winners to win the Christmas Gift Box. Please contact us within 24hours with your delivery information.
> 
> ...


Lucky guys, congrats and enjoy those awesome Christmas gifts from @Vaporesso 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## La_Navidad (23/12/19)

My sincere congrats to @dunskoy @KarlDP @ARYANTO

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## dunskoy (23/12/19)

Fantasy! This is a miracle! Thank you all for your congratulations and also my congratulations to @KarlDP @ARYANTO !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (23/12/19)

Pod: renova zero (PUREST FLAVOUR EVER)
mod:smoant naboo (its literally been to hell and back)
Tank: Geekvape Zues
RDA: wismec tobhino
Subohm: Cleito pro
Charger :Tesiyi 2battery(it survived my toolbox)
Battery: samsung 25R


Wishlist for 2020. Vaporesso swag II a Dvarw DL/A JKM and a set of 20S and maybe a Dvarw MTL/vapefly Galaxies MTL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (23/12/19)

Congrats winners.
My connection got lost earlier,but Thanks anyway Vaporesso. Awesome comp!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/12/19)

HEY, @KarlDP ,Think this is the birthday prezzie that you were looking for !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

